# Apple Watch TiVo feature



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Today I was out for a long walk on the bike trail and I recalled that I'd like to record the Indy 500 that would be on in a few days. I was thinking it would have been nice to be able to say to my Apple Watch. "Hey Siri, Tell my TiVo to record the Indianapolis 500 this Sunday". I use the Siri feature that way for other things I want it to do such as send a text or remind me to do something. Yes I realize I could have pulled out my phone, found the TiVo app, launched it, searched for the show or found it in the guide, and set up the recording that way. That was just more steps than I wanted to try and do while walking. But how nice it would have been to have just talked to the watch and had it done for me.

I believe I heard that TiVo was working on some Apple Watch TiVo features, but this feature would be a nice one!


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Siri doesn't have an open API yet, so only Apple developed applications (Messages, Reminders, Calendar, etc) can use it. I expect Apple will open this up at some point just like Google and Amazon are opening up their implementations.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

achalupa said:


> Siri doesn't have an open API yet, so only Apple developed applications (Messages, Reminders, Calendar, etc) can use it. I expect Apple will open this up at some point just like Google and Amazon are opening up their implementations.


Supposedly they will be releasing a Siri SDK this year, probably at WWDC in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

achalupa said:


> Siri doesn't have an open API yet, so only Apple developed applications (Messages, Reminders, Calendar, etc) can use it. I expect Apple will open this up at some point just like Google and Amazon are opening up their implementations.


Yeah, that makes total sense. I realize it's a stretch for a command to Siri to then to use another app to complete that command. But I just thought it would be a nice convenient feature. You'd also get into issues of how to format the verbal command to really be able to hone in on a particular program to record. My example for the Indy might be more feasible because it shouldn't be to hard to match in a search especially if you added a particular day for it to look at. But it could get complicated for many other programs. Again, just dreaming out loud, might be something that would be doable down the road someday.


----------

